# R33 gtr carbon bonnet wanted



## chuckle2012 (Jun 30, 2012)

Wanted r33 gtr carbon fibre bonnet 
No crackes or broken thanks


----------



## chuckle2012 (Jun 30, 2012)

bump


----------



## Yosh (Jan 10, 2016)

I have 2 carbon bonnets that I may sell 
Will pm some pics across


----------



## chuckle2012 (Jun 30, 2012)

Fantastic mate thanks


----------



## chuckle2012 (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi mate you have an email thanks paul .


----------



## chuckle2012 (Jun 30, 2012)

Bump


----------



## chuckle2012 (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi mate any luck on the photos thanks paul


----------



## Yosh (Jan 10, 2016)

Pm sent


----------



## pav2412 (Jan 24, 2021)

Hi Yosh,

Any chance you may still have a carbon fibre bonnet for R33 for sale?

Many thanks


----------



## Yosh (Jan 10, 2016)

pav2412 said:


> Hi Yosh,
> 
> Any chance you may still have a carbon fibre bonnet for R33 for sale?
> 
> Many thanks


Yes I'll pm you


----------

